# Will they Return?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone! This morning i was on my way to the city nearby when i looked out on the 2 mile section pasture next to my house to see 4 coyotes about 100 yards out from me. So i chased one of them all morning and ended up not getting it but scaring it a couple times. The farmer that owns the land said that he sees coyote a few tines out there. I have tried calling once before but had no luck. I think these coyotes are crossing a gravel road and going to the woods by a river bottom not far from this section. If i scared them today once wil they come back soon. I am almost sure the other three will because they ran from me once this morning. I was thinking of maybe going out saturday and try calling. If they are in packs of 4 then i am guessing they are hungery and looking for food. This isnt the first time i have seen them there. Any tips would be great.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

They'll probably come back if the hunting is good. Next time they probably won't be as scared of you either, as you know them on a first name basis now. :lol: 
Good luck, :beer: 
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

How did you go about "scaring" them? Why didn't you just sneak off to a spot and try to call them in?


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

well i first saw them off the road and i went back to the house got the gun got back there were 4 so i decided to stop and take a shot. When i stopped they took off at a decent trot speed and i took a running shot and missed so they all were dashing off. Although like i said i kept going around the section and found 1 and chased him for a while because he kept staying close to the road.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Give it a day or two rest and go back when the wind and and weather is right. Try caling them then. You might have pretty good luck. Sounds like it is a family group and they haven't dispersed completey. Chances are they will be in that area for awhile. Try some rabbit distress.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Next time put her in 4 wheel and let her buck. :beer: Hunting them is fun but you gotta kill them somehow when you seem them. :lol:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

umm...i wish i had 4 wheel drive but due to the gas $ i cant afford it so i am driving a front wheel drive mercury sable with a V6. Will that do? Not at all tried what u said. I went into the feild approach and bang stuck! Too my luck i got out somehow and the coyotes were still wandering the section.

PS: Whats the perfect hunting weather,temp, wind, etc. :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

TANATA said:


> Next time put her in 4 wheel and let her buck. :beer: Hunting them is fun but you gotta kill them somehow when you seem them. :lol:


 :eyeroll:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

im sure the G&F will really enjoy taking your vehicle, gun, and whatever else you used to take those coyotes by running them down in a field :eyeroll: . Its guys like that, that really piss me off :******: . You have two legs get out there and call them.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Shut up....


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

That all you got to say!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

No use argueing with cry baby's anyways. I used emiticons laughing for a reason. Enough said.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry i prefer -30 cloudy with a 5mph wind form the north not 72 calm and sunny all day. Sorry fallguy i dont wanna tick anybody off i was just stating what i thought was the obvious.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DROP IT...and I think we will all be ok and see eye to eye. :thumb:

You are right though putting comments like that, running down coyotes with pickups, even if you are joking, is just fuel for the PETAs and the antis and those types to get on here and start messing up the site.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I hear you on that one


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

You forgot to mention the simple fact of Ethics!! Just because these animals are "coyotes" doesn't mean they should be run down by a$$holes in pickups!! Whats wrong with fair chase. There are many ways to hunt coyotes that are ethically. Dumb A$$es that chase coyotes in trucks ruin it for people that want to get out and call and trap!

Plus, have you ever thought that there are alot of new and young predator hunters on this site that want to learn about predator hunting! Do you think it the right thing to tell them to lock it in four wheel drive and give it hell because they must die??

Sorry about the rant, jut need to get in off my chest!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Levi

Looks like you got it off your chest, and I would assume that we all agree to that. There is a reason this part of NodakOutdoors is called Fox and Coyote HUNTING!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Next time I will put (SARCASTIC: THIS IS NOT FAIR CHASE) behind my post. Don't give me that crap about fueling PETA and young hunters it was a joke. Is this site ran by Hustad or is Hillary taking it over too.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought that he was chasing them around the field in his car :lol: 
I had visions of the Hazardous Dukes or whatever they were called leaping over big round bales and hills. YEEEEEEHHHHAAAAWWWWWwwwww.... :lol:

Good luck with the calling Smacker of Quackers :lol: 
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

TANATA

You do whatever you think you need to do. But do not kid yourself. People like that (anti, etc.) are visiting this site all the time. We had an anti trapper making the rounds a few weeks ago but it was caught right away.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is off subject, but the anti really do come to these kinds of websites to get fuel for the fire? How do you know that one of them is on here?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know what they really come here for. I suppose to be pests like they are accustomed to doing. Do you, as a hunter, go onto the PETA website to raise heck? I don't. I have better things to do. Some people don't though and think they need to harass people for a living.

We have had them on here before. It's pretty obvious when they have some "out there" post and you look at their post and its the FIRST post they have ever done. Sometimes though it isn't so obvious. The forums get watched pretty closely so we can catch it fast.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's the thing about animal rights and anti hunting people. They don't have anything better to do with their time. So they jump on a bandwagon...one they know little about in most instances, and cause trouble for others. If they would just get a life, or a hobby, we'd all be better off.

Good howling,
Dan


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

i wasnt chasing them through a field with any vehicle and i was joking about wanting 4 wd. I went out tonight and tried calling for a while. Didnt get anything or see anything but i found a used den that has tracks going into it. Then i walked about 50 yards farther down the fence line and found a 10 by 10 yard square of about 6 pheasants for bait and a couple snares on the fence line. So i am not the only one who has seen coyotes or who has permission for the land. O well i will keep calling and trying to get my first. :beer:


----------

